# G Scale Mad website announced to close Nov 1



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason Palmer the owner of the British large scale website *G Scale Mad* has announced that the website and forum will close as of Nov 1, from what I can determine reading thru the site this is due to a campaign of personal attackes on him by a few former and current members upset about the mere fact that discussion about the Chinese LGB Knockoffs Newquida has been allowed on the site. (Shades of the BS that went on over here during LGB's demise)

If any members here also frequent that site you might what to chime in with your support for the site, its a great site just like this one and it would be a real shame to see it go under due to a few morons.

www.gscalemad.co.uk


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

I echo that,not really into most of the stuff they discuss but it is a good site.
Why cannot some people realise that this is a hobby i.e for personal enjoyment.There is enough strife in this life with work etc without said morons bring petty gripes and politics into the mix.
Very sad people out there.
Regards
Bunny


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

If you are a member of GSM you can add your opinions there to Jason; some have been added so far - all are support for Jason. 

a direct link is at http://www.gscalemad.co.uk/forum/in...ntry199911


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The simple question: 

You must be a member to post. 

Ban those members. 

Ignore any personal emails from them. 

If it gets worse, contact me, my uncle Mike who lives in Vegas, says there's no problem that cannot be solved for the right price. My uncle is Sicilian. (honestly!) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with you Greg. I like the site and closing it down for a reason like that makes no sense. I thought it was a fun site to go visit and read about the UK G scale guys, and in other countries. Some good posts/advice as to where to buy some odd stuff was there also.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There is some place else other then MLS








Shirly you jest


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep but they dont speak English right and drive on the wrong side of the road.  Its actually an interesting place they do alot of unique things not seen over here anymore, like actually still using R1 curves!!!! 

Some long time members are currently trying to see if they can take over the operation of the site, I wish them luck.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a shame to hear the news. I think he should have the capabilities to ban folks and get rid of the Rif raft. I also enjoyed the site just to read if nothing else. Hope they can come up with a game plan. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

A new UK G scale website came on line to replace G Scale Mad. http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/index.asp#at
G Scale Central, about the same lineup of forums but pix are much easier to upload(no need to store them someplace else)
Site is a bit easier to get around on I think, looks like a good replacement.


----------

